# Massey Ferguson 261 (1999 model)



## shakerscoop

what is a 2WD Massey Ferguson 261, 1999 model with 275 hrs on it worth? Looks NEW-no leaks-one set of remotes. Located in central Tx but came from Houston Tx. what is the HP on this tractor? Will it pull a 10 foot shreader with ease? I am new to the tractor thin so I do need advice.
thanks DM.


----------



## Archdean

Welcome to Tractor Forum!!

A Few resources for you!!

http://www.masseyferguson.com/?404B

http://www.machinerylink.com/classifieds/


----------



## Live Oak

Tractor Details for MASSEY-FERGUSON 261 . 

Tractor Details On File

Years Made: 1992-1997 
Horsepower - PTO: 53 
Horsepower - Engine: 60 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 
Horsepower - Range: 53 
Engine - Make: PERKINS 
Engine - Fuel: DIESEL 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 4/236 
Transmission - Standard: GEAR 
Optional: 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 8/2 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: 
Tires Standard - Front: 7.50-16 
Tires Standard - Rear: 16.9-30 
Wheelbase - Inches: 87.5 
PTO Type: LIVE 
3pt Hitch Cat I: True 
3pt Hitch Cat II: False 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 3370 
Hydraulics - Type: OPEN 
Hydraulics - Cap: 11.1 
Hydraulics - Flow: 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: 14.7 
Cooling Capacity: 21.1 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 5280 
New Price: $16,345.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: D01001 | Year: 1995 | Plate Location: RH SIDE OF INSTRUMENT CONSOLE 
Serial: C01001 | Year: 1994 | Plate Location: RH SIDE OF INSTRUMENT CONSOLE 
Serial: A22001 | Year: 1992 | Plate Location: RH SIDE OF INSTRUMENT CONSOLE 
Serial: E01001 | Year: 1996 | Plate Location: RH SIDE OF INSTRUMENT CONSOLE 
Serial: B01001 | Year: 1993 | Plate Location: RH SIDE OF INSTRUMENT CONSOLE 


This tractor would work well with a 6 or 7 ft. rotary cutter max. For a 10 ft. rotary cutter this tractor would be too small. For a 10 ft. rotary cutter especially a heavy duty rotary cutter would require an 80 hp or larger tractor in my opinion. The 261 is a nice tractor but I just don't think it could handle that much weight and hp requirement for a cutter that large is just not there with 53 pto hp. If the cutter were a pull type cutter, the tractor could pull it but I think it would run into hp problems an any type of significant brush. How many acres are you wanting to cut?


----------



## Archdean

261 in Chiefs TN Neighborhood!! w/Pic
http://www.machinerylink.com/classifieds/search.asp

And in Michigan!!w/pic

http://www.machinerylink.com/classifieds/search.asp

Looks like $12,000 is what the Market will support!!


----------



## HarryG

Wow, now thats service when it comes to answering a question. 
You two guys Chief and Dean really know how to research a value real quick. I'm impressed.  

:tractorsm


----------



## Archdean

Bout time we impressed someone!~!HG :jumpropeb :cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak

Almost forgot about listing some 261's for sale to give you an idea of price. 

Massey Ferguson 261's 

Only had one listed. 

Here are some 285's which would be about the minimum for a 10 ft. cutter and maybe still on the small side. 

Massey Ferguson 285's 

Good luck!


----------



## Live Oak

Here is a Massey 285 and 8 ft. cutter more in your area. 

1982 Massey Ferguson 285  

Would be a bad choice for my ranch either.


----------



## Ed Williams

Archdean said:


> Bout time we impressed someone!~!HG :jumpropeb 🤠





Archdean said:


> Bout time we impressed someone!~!HG :jumpropeb 🤠


Very, Very impressive. ASK and YOU WILL RECEIVE. Now for the Rest of the Story. They memorized all that data years ago and have been patiently waiting for the exact oppurtunity to demonstrate their excellent knowledge on the subject. Actually, these guys have great resources filed away from many years of experience and are willing to share their vast knowledge and experience on TF. It is what makes TF the premier site for tractor info. Keep up the good work. Your info is highly valued by many members, including Me. They have literally forgotten more tractor info than I will ever Know.


----------

